# using DMSO by itself



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

does anyone know if using the dsmo as is helps? I assume it does from reading the stories about it. I ordered sooth x2 which has additives, (not received yet) but wondered if the pure stuff works as well or just mix your own, with a recipe, would work and be much cheaper?, Living in *PAIN*, Thanks, best wishes, ray


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It works great for swelling, redness, inflammation and pain in joints not related to an infection. The roll on is the easiest to use because you don't get it on your hands. It does peel skin on some people, and after a lot of use though, so you need to be careful about not using too much. My husband has used it for years after the vet suggested it. Unfortunately, he used it too often (twice daily) and his knee skin became irritated after a few weeks, so he had to stop using it so often. It just depends on how "tender" your skin is kind of like how wool bothers some people but not others. It's not a major irritant, but just like a very minor sunburn peel. He has talked to lots of people who also use it for arthritis, and we haven't heard anything but good about it. It's a solvent, so make sure your skin is clean before you put it on. And don't use it every day or twice a day, but only a few times a week because it can irritate skin with overuse like my husband experienced.

By the way, DMSO is the pure form of MSM. That's why MSM helps arthritis sufferers.

some links--
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=dmso+arthritis&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

hey, thanks, I ordered some pure dmso concentrate also, it is sixteen ounces so if it helps it will be much cheaper than the tiny $50 dollar bottle of mixed herbs, with it although I do know the value of herbs and can see how they might be of great help if they have the right ones and in the correct amount, however i realize these people are just mixing and experimenting to get the best product. I hope they have made it right. I have a natureopathic Dr. in my family to turn to, to perhaps devise a mix concoction that may be better than what you can buy, so if theirs doesn't do the job I'll have some experimentation done guided with extreme knowledge of the herbal oils, and total access to the best, tho some cost over a $2000 thousand dollars an oz. so a full understanding of them will be nice to have around, thanks, ray


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mix herbal oils, herbs or anything else with the DMSO except for possibly some dex from your doctor in the amount he tells you to use it. Whatever you mix with it goes directly into the blood stream because it is a solvent. It would be a risk of having an overdose if you mixed in too much of of an herb or oil. You would really have to know exactly what you are doing if you chose to use it as a carrier for herbs or essential oils. I wouldn't risk it without a doctor overseeing your care. Only put it on clean skin because it does carry whatever is on the skin directly into the blood stream.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Do y'all ever wrap the joint in plastic wrap after applying the DMSO to prevent germs from being absorbed? Was told they do this with athelete's knees, etc.?

Also, was wondering if the DMSO sold for animals, like at the TSC store, would be OK?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The equine DMSO is what my husband uses. Like I said, my husband prefers the roll-on over the gel or liquid because it is just easier to apply. He doesn't wrap his knees, just waits for it to dry a half hour or so before putting on his pants.

Before our old vet retired he had put my dog on DMSO, he did wrap the legs with gauze, but hubby never has. In fact, our vet was the one who told us about the stuff and how he uses it for his hands and his wife puts it on her lower back and hips. After that, we have found lots of people who use it just from word of mouth. It really does work amazingly well, and I have never heard anything bad from people who have used it other than possible skin irritation after using too much too often. 

Apparently it is used all over the world, but big pharma can't get a lot of $ from it here, so it hasn't been suggested for humans as often, kind of like supplements aren't suggested very often due to big pharma loosing bucks too.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

My hubbys doctor is always giving him strange remedies for his ailments instead of prescribing pain meds and stuff. When hubby lost feeling to his hand after banging it on something and it was confirmed it wasnt broken, the doc said it was inflamation causing an impact carpal tunnel... he had him buy DMSO and blue emu oil and mix it 50/50ish and rub it on... the emu oil dilutes it or something so that it doesnt burn the skin... but it still absorbs just fine... as soon as it was rubbed onto his hand and wrist he could taste the stuff..... bleh.


----------

